# free web hosting?



## Damian^ (Nov 3, 2008)

does anyone have a link to such a provider? 
The site will be just a simple HTML website (pages, articles, and pictures)
i dont care if its Ad galore if that helps
The only thing i want is my own domain (www.myowndomain.com) I guess this is what makes this such a hard find?


----------



## Homeless (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think any web providers give out domain names for free.  You can get a subdomain for free, but I've never heard of a free domain


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Getting webspace is possible, getting a domain isn't. Unless you want crap like .tk, if that still exists. (could be the island sunk or something)


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.free-webhosts.com/power-search.php

x10hosting.com is really good.


----------

